# Starting the i7 980x build, lets she how she WCGs



## niko084 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be posting pictures slowly along with some gerenal reviews of the equipment I'm using in this build.

Intel i7 980x
6GB Tri Channel Kit GSkill Trident DDR3-2000
600GB Velociraptor
Silverstone Raven RV01
Asus P6X58D Premium
Xigmatek Blader

The rest I don't think anyone cares about.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 17, 2010)

You should enjoy it I know mine is a great cruncher. Just an FYI alot of the Asus boards including mine throttle when using a multi of 27 or higher with the 980x.

Heres a ss of mine crunching at an easy 3800MHz.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 17, 2010)

why not go with 1 ssd and 1tb hdd instead of the raptor ?


----------



## niko084 (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> why not go with 1 ssd and 1tb hdd instead of the raptor ?



The 1TB is for storage of completed projects the 600gb is for active projects, this system is being built for very particular thermaldyanmic processing software, the project files run between 30-60GB and it's a constant read/write.

On release it will be replaced with 4 600GB VRaptors in Raid 0+1 and the 1TB on the  side, with dual Xeon six core 3.33s / 12gb of ram overclocked and it will make the switch to water cooling at the same time.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 17, 2010)

Gotta say I love the case as much as I am dissapointed in it..

There are holes on the back and cable holds for management, the holes are not physically large enough to fit the molex connectors on the power supplies cables through the holes, at least not the ones for mainboard, cpu, pcie plugs, I expect the 4pins and sata cables will pass through.

On another note, one of the side vents on the side panels wasn't snaped down all the way in a fresh sealed box, not a big deal took 20 seconds to fix that, but with a case that costs this much I would generally expect to see much better control.

The plastic hard drive carriers feel cheap, they are plastic and don't clip in very hard, one of them nearly falls out on it's own. Pretty bad guys...

Front panel connector wires could be a bit longer as well, they are long enough, just not to really run nicer management on most ATX boards.

Outside of that, the case is very easy to work in, fits most server boards including dual 1336s.

I was a little concerned about how well the case will cool everything, I'm used to lots of fans, but after taking another look here in person I have little worry but I'll get into that more once I get it finished up here, installed and clocked.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I'm thinking this might need to get on some water, even after dropping the extra 120mm fan on the heatsink and replacing the exhaust fan with a higher flow fan @ 4.290ghz the chip will run up to about 80c running OCCT.

Thinking changing out the stock weak 180mm fans at the bottom of the case might help also, being they will be there no matter what I'm going to order 2 of those that push around 150cfm, hopefully that will help some.

When it gets upgraded to dual Xeon 6core cpus it will be getting a stacked set of 3x120mm radiators hanging off the back of the case.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

This sounds totally awesome, do you have any pics yet?


----------



## niko084 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ya, I'll get em posted here over the next few minutes, still trying to get my clock stable at an acceptable temperature, I have had it to around 5ghz, but didn't even bother trying to stress it seeing the idle temps.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are some pics. Basic ones of some of the stuff, I'll get some of the complete project and changes as they get done.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 19, 2010)

On another note, adding a second 120mm fan to the Xig. Blader only yields better temps by 2-3c under load.

Kinda disappointing, going to take a look into the Megahalem or straight to water cooling here now.

Starting to grow a little more respect for the case, a 3x120mm rad mounts perfectly with included brackets to the back of the case, which is even better because the mainboard mounts so all your I/O is on the top, so nothing gets in the way and it maintains ease of movement.

Thinking of using the stacking Swiftech 360rads, so when this system gets upgraded to dual Hex Xeons I can add another rad, some tube and a block and be ready to go.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 20, 2010)

Get er to 4.29ghz but temps are getting too high for me to push it any further, already ordered a Megahalem and a few higher flow fans, really hoping to get at least 4.5 out of it.

Waiting on the water mess until it gets the new EVGA board and dual Xeons *screams*


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2010)

MOAR GHZ!!!!!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2010)

so how is the 980X on that mobo i should get mine tursday hope its good on water  cuz idk if i wanna use phase on it lol


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the case


----------



## niko084 (Apr 20, 2010)

DOM said:


> so how is the 980X on that mobo i should get mine tursday hope its good on water  cuz idk if i wanna use phase on it lol



I love the board, seems to handle it very well.
Unfortunately I can't push it too far due to lack of cooling...

But I have run the multi up to 30x and it didn't throttle at all, so that's a bonus, I have little to no doubt in my mind at all that this board would take this chip beyond 5ghz.

Solaris, I want to clock it further but getting the water just isn't on the table quite yet and I don't know how high I can push these temps.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 20, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I love the board, seems to handle it very well.
> Unfortunately I can't push it too far due to lack of cooling...
> 
> But I have run the multi up to 30x and it didn't throttle at all, so that's a bonus, I have little to no doubt in my mind at all that this board would take this chip beyond 5ghz.
> ...



kay as long as i get ma GHZ


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I love the board, seems to handle it very well.
> Unfortunately I can't push it too far due to lack of cooling...
> 
> But I have run the multi up to 30x and it didn't throttle at all, so that's a bonus, I have little to no doubt in my mind at all that this board would take this chip beyond 5ghz.


 so how high 
can the multi go anyways this is my first X cpu 


but it should get over 5ghz i gotten 225x21 before needing it in slow mode for 245x21. cpu on water i can bench at 220x21 so looks like i should get a good oc on phase but idk if i want to cuz it cost so much lol


----------



## niko084 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry I haven't checked what the max multi is yet, I'll do that in a second here.

At 4.29ghz 24/7 under Windows 7 x64 I'm pulling just around 5K PPD in WCG.
My Megahalem comes tomorrow, so we will see what I can mange on that.

***
Edit
***

Max multi on this board/chip not sure what limits is 62, so probably WAY higher than anyone will go.
I'm running 159x27 currently.


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

Alright so far, I have gotten it to 5.28ghz 160mhz 33x multi.
Got it into windows, I wont stress it at that clock though do to temps.

So far, the best "safe" clock I have gotten that seems to be stable crunching WCG is 4.312ghz, I had it up to 4.5ghz and it ran 3hours of OCCT without failure but I started getting errors on my projects.

Kinda bummed out, but it's still a really fast chip, and this megahalem is a pretty sweet cooler, fits very nicely on this board even with the dual 120mmx25mm fans.


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Alright so far, I have gotten it to 5.28ghz 160mhz 33x multi.
> Got it into windows, I wont stress it at that clock though do to temps.
> 
> So far, the best "safe" clock I have gotten that seems to be stable crunching WCG is 4.312ghz, I had it up to 4.5ghz and it ran 3hours of OCCT without failure but I started getting errors on my projects.
> ...



cpu-z


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> cpu-z



You want a screen shot for a 5.28ghz clock?

Just as a quick FYI- That's FAR from a reach with the 980x...
HWbot has a current average clock of 5.26ghz. 
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_980x


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2010)

lol okay you lost me 

so did you get it to windows at 5.28 ? wheres the ss ? cuz if there no ss it didnt happen 

i should get past 5GHz on phase  but dont have time to hook it up


----------



## niko084 (Apr 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> lol okay you lost me
> 
> so did you get it to windows at 5.28 ? wheres the ss ? cuz if there no ss it didnt happen
> 
> i should get past 5GHz on phase  but dont have time to hook it up



Ya, I got it to windows but no SS so it didn't happen 
When its switched to water I'm going to see how much further I can push it, but I'm trying to keep the temps under 80c.

Curious you have an R6-S?


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2010)

my temps seem to low some get below 20c when the rooms 72f lol


zx10-r 2004


----------

